
Visual Studio Code September 2018 - ScottWRobinson
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_28
======
Boulth
VS Code changelogs are really high quality and show how much effort do they
put into each release.

I miss the default JSON settings editor though. The graphical interface for
settings looks like a step backwards, although they'll probably improve it in
no time...

~~~
naikrovek
Yeah, I don't understand that new settings panel.

People who use VS Code know and are familiar with JSON and don't need a
friendly preference panel, imho.

The only reason i can think of to do it would be accessibility, and I am
unsure about JSON accessibility.

~~~
Osyris
You can still access the JSON editor pretty easily.

I do like the graphical interface for setting discoverability.

~~~
Boulth
CTRL+Space is setting discoverability in JSON editor :)

